# Peavey JF1 (335 style) with HSC ...$250.00...Kitchener



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

I had a Peavey similar to this one for quite awhile and sold it to @GuitarT., mainly because it was fairly heavy.

The seller is located very close to where I live if anyone wants me to try and pick it up for them. 


Peavey guitar | Guitars | Kitchener / Waterloo | Kijiji


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

I wonder where it's made?


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

I think these were Korea. Or maybe China .


----------



## GuitarT (Nov 23, 2010)

Yup, I bought mine off greco. Great guitar if you're looking for a budget 335 copy. A step up from an Epi dot in my opinion. That's a great price and yes, they are made in China.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

$250 with case? Damn.


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

GuitarT said:


> Yup, I bought mine off greco. Great guitar if you're looking for a budget 335 copy. A step up from an Epi dot in my opinion. That's a great price and yes, they are made in China.


Better then epiphone? Ok I'll keep an eye out for one near me. I've seen then under $400 most of the time. $250 with case is great.


----------



## aC2rs (Jul 9, 2007)

Looks like a great deal, and someone should grab it.
I would be on this if I wasn't already covered for an ES335 type


----------

